# Mon Macintosh "Classic" ne démarre pas



## YongMaxintosh (27 Novembre 2015)

Salut,
je suis nouveau sur le forum et je suis ici pour vous poser une question qui me turlupine depuis un certain temps.
Voilà, on m'a offert un Macintosh "Classic" (_Ref: M1420_) et sa StyleWriter et depuis que je les ai, impossible de les démarrer. L'écran s'allume, affiche le curseur (il bouge) mais aucun bureau ni icônes! Pour la StyleWriter le tranfo marche mais impossible de l'allumer.

*Donc si vous pouviez m'aider, cela serait vraiment sympatique!*

_Merci d'avance! _


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2015)

Le Classic peut démarrer sur sa Rom :
http://www.apple-collection.com/HTMsysteme/SysClassic.htm

Edit

en fait c'est le post de Dandu que je cherchais :
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/...ui-demarre-sans-disque-dur-et-sans-disquette/


----------



## YongMaxintosh (29 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Le Classic peut démarrer sur sa Rom :
> http://www.apple-collection.com/HTMsysteme/SysClassic.htm
> 
> Edit
> ...




Merci mais malgré toutes mes tentatives de Option+command+X+O, impossible de faire booter la ROM de 6.0.3! 
Peut être que ma bécane est définitivement morte ...  _*snif* _


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2015)

Tu fais bien :
" commande  *⌘* "  " option  *⌥* "  "*x* " " *o* " 
dès le "boing" ?


----------



## YongMaxintosh (29 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Tu fais bien :
> " commande  *⌘* "  " option  *⌥* "  "*x* " " *o* "
> dès le "boing" ?



 Oui, je fais bien _" commande  *⌘* "  " option  *⌥* "  "*x* " " *o* "_ après le "boing" et aucun dossier "BootDisk" ne se crée. Le Mac se contente juste d'afficher le curseur et de faire ronroner son ventilateur ..!   J'ai éssayé de "spamer les touches", de changer de câble,de rebooter puis recommencer ... Bref se Macintosh très capricieux est un énigme.

Et évidement, je n'ai pas les disquettes de démarrage! 

_Ps: je vais essayer de poster une vidéo du problème d'ici quelques jours._


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2015)

Je dois avoir un système 6 quelque chose .img en stock.
Mais il faudrait que tu ais un vieux Mac pour pouvoir graver la disquette…
Bref, si intéressé : MP


----------

